# Dont know what these are



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

what is this fish its really nice colored and chase's me all over the tank very aggressive.


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

another


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

last one


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

ASH,

Where are they from? (locality)

Look at that caudal fin. Can you get a clearer shot?

Nice fish.


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

there from peru they have clear on the ends of there tail also a very high fin somewhat like a brandti, yes it is an awesome lookin fish


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Note the clear edging of tail....rather faint but obvious........probably spilopleura as I see somehat of a humeral spot and the ventral fin seems to have a tinge of dark edging.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Can you get some better pics??


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

very kool looking p's







!!

some better pics would be great!

Oburi


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

hastatus said:


> probably spilopleura as I see somehat of a humeral spot and the ventral fin seems to have a tinge of dark edging.


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

Ok, what kind of spilo is it ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> TheFishCatcher Posted on Oct 7 2003, 03:50 PM
> Ok, what kind of spilo is it ?


 Without clearer, better photos.....have no idea. I'm looking at a fuzzy photo and not sure if I am correctly seeing what I am seeing.

So try again. As for what kind of spilo it is, there is no other kind. If it is S. spilopleura then it is a variation from that region. If I'm seeing wrong on your fish, then likely might be S. maculatus-type, but that species is not from the Peru region, I don't think. I'd have to double check, but certainly need a better photo.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

It's a strawberry banana spilopleura sp.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

wow, nice looking fish, i wonder if theyd shoal


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Better pics will help...it seems Spilo by this moment to me but i can change my mind with other pics...







!


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

isn't that a red-belly? i'm confused


----------

